# What are some good 7 string songs to learn that arent by Nevermore or Dream Theater?



## Metal Messiah (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm getting my first 7 soon and since I have nothing to do I'm lining up a bunch of songs to learn for when I get it. I already have all the songs by Nevermore and DT that I'm capable of playing, can someone give me some more reccomendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2006)

Sevendust has a lot of great tunes that play out well on the seven.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 15, 2006)

Unearth
Mercenary (no tabs, though)
Demon Hunter (drop-B)
Devildriver (drop-B)


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 15, 2006)

Reflux
Meshuggah


----------



## Nik (Jan 16, 2006)

Liquid Tension-Acid Rain
John Petrucci-Jaws of Life

I hope you don't count those as DT 

There's always some Rusty Cooley if you're up to the challenge.


----------



## res (Jan 16, 2006)

Carcass, Cathedral


----------



## David (Jan 16, 2006)

Nik said:


> There's always some Rusty Cooley if you're up to the challenge.



yes! rusty's the man! Satch has a few 7 string songs, and Vai has a lot of them.


----------



## Nik (Jan 16, 2006)

David said:


> yes! rusty's the man! Satch has a few 7 string songs, and Vai has a lot of them.



Yeah, I forgot about them, but yeah. Anything off of Passion and Warfare. And if you have a pedal with a pitch-shift option or a digitech whammy, I'd reccommend going for Satch's "Searching". Very awesome song indeed


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll put in a second word for Meshuggah. There's an awesome tab for "Ritual" on mysongbook.com.


----------



## Metal Messiah (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. I know about Rusty Cooley but I'm not nearly good enough to attempt any of his stuff.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad as well.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2006)

I play a lot Melodeath C# tuned stuff on mine - just in B. We do In Flames' "Embody the Invisible" in Division occasionally...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 17, 2006)

Metal Messiah said:


> I'm getting my first 7 soon and since I have nothing to do I'm lining up a bunch of songs to learn for when I get it. I already have all the songs by Nevermore and DT that I'm capable of playing, can someone give me some more reccomendations? Thanks in advance.


 
I'd second all the bands listed already. I'd also suggest getting the NM and DT songs you aren't capable of playing yet as you'll never improve if you don't push yourself.

As for bands to check out, Fear Factory are good for improving picking speed and precision and first album Chimaira is all for Drop A 7 string. Also the last two Dimmu Borgir albums (Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia and Death Cult Armageddon) are 7 friendly. Don't know about the earlier stuff as I don't own it, but Silenoz has been playing 7's on those albums. Puritania is the best 2 riff song ever. Absolute piece of piss to play but it sounds so good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 17, 2006)

+1 for Carcass. 
I'd like to add Behemoth, Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Aborted & Cryptopsy, to help you make use of that extra low string.

Also, the last Emperor album if you can find tabs


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can always transcribe things/be ghetto and just transfer it from D to A or E to B and tune to baritone + E if you really felt like it, just to get the feel of the 7 string.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 17, 2006)

Chris said:


> Sevendust has a lot of great tunes that play out well on the seven.


 Especially albums such as "Home" and "Animosity". Denial, Trust and Deadset just to name a few are great songs to play.

Morbid Angel is another great band. Songs such as World Of Shit, Blood On My Hands, God Of Emptiness, Dominate, Where The Slime Live, and pretty much everything off Domination.


----------



## Metal Messiah (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks again guys awesome reccomendations


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 24, 2006)

Biomechanical have some great seven string tunes, as does Tom Kopyto...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> +1 for Carcass.
> I'd like to add Behemoth, Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Aborted & Cryptopsy, to help you make use of that extra low string.
> 
> Also, the last Emperor album if you can find tabs



I couldn't agree more. Behemoth, MA, Corpse, Emperor's 'Prometheus' album, Carcass - Heartwork, Arch Enemy has quite a few songs in Bb standard tuning... and like the other guy said, Fear Factory and newer Dimmu is also a good choice.

If you want to play some fun stuff but thats a little slower, you can check out any Type O Negative song (my favorite band), every song in their glorious career has been in B standard tuning.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 29, 2006)

Joe Satriani-Hands in the Air


----------



## Makelele (Jan 31, 2006)

Amon Amarth's "The Pursuit of Vikings". They don't use 7-strings, but it's in B-tuning, and because they don't use the 2 highest strings, you don't need to transcribe anything.


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 5, 2006)

Anything by Korn (tuned down full step to A)  

Also, +1 for Unearth, and it makes me smile that the use standard.

"The Audience is Listening" - Steve Vai

It's also fun to transcribe classical (piano/violin) songs to 7-string since you have the extended bass-range and dont have to shift the piano stuff up an octave.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 13, 2006)

the easiest things to learn to get used to your seven string.

At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul (the album)
Carcass - Heartwork (the album)
Arch Enemy - just work your way through the albums...

after that you should have caught up already.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 13, 2006)

What are you into?

Has Arch Enemy used sevens before? 

I thought Heartwork was on sixes? 

[action=bostjan]is confused[/action]


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 13, 2006)

Speed trip by Jim Horne


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> What are you into?
> 
> Has Arch Enemy used sevens before?
> 
> ...



1) Arch Enemy has never used 7-strings. But, many of their songs have been in Bb standard and A standard, while the majority of them are in C standard. So yeah it's not 7 but you could still learn their songs on a 7 if you wanted to.

2) Heartwork was on sixes, but they tuned to B standard so it's easy to play on a 7-string as well, just no high e.

I'm going to vote again for Nevermore's "Dead Heart In A Dead World" and Emperor's "Prometheus - The Discipline of Fire & Demise". Two superbly technical yet fun 7-string albums to play along with. Your pick technique will be infinite improved if you can nail these songs.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 14, 2006)

to correct you guys

arch enemy never used 7s but
everything up to their crappy cd's was done in B standard on 6's.

from wages of sin and under. during wages they tuned up to C and now I dont even follow them because its been horrible ever since.

the heartwork album is also tuned to the B standard.
it would figure as seeing the main influence in thoose albums is the same guy.

I just gave a basic layout of 6 string songs done in a B standard tunning which is pretty much what a 7 string is if you dont pay attention to your High E.

/smile


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2006)

strychnine said:


> I just gave a basic layout of 6 string songs done in a B standard tunning which is pretty much what a 7 string is if you dont pay attention to your High E.
> 
> /smile



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!


----------



## Lankles (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't match Loomis. Petrucci pretty much escapes me past A Change of Seasons. Are the previous DT albums any easier and equally seven-y? 

Are there any bands which use the full range of a 7 without demented arpeggio solos? I need to learn to arpeggiate but I know I won't if I get too frustrated.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 15, 2006)

Lankles said:


> I need to learn to arpeggiate but I know I won't if I get too frustrated.



learn them with a 6 string first. more bands to chose from and etc and it translates the same to a 7


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2006)

strychnine said:


> learn them with a 6 string first. more bands to chose from and etc and it translates the same to a 7



I'm currently learning to sweep, and I'm doing it on a seven. Then again, I think the best way to learn is to start with two or three strings, and then add a string at a time as you get better.

That's why I'm still on three strings and fucking it up, because I suck.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 15, 2006)

lol nerd b0i


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 12, 2006)

Lankles said:


> I can't match Loomis. Petrucci pretty much escapes me past A Change of Seasons. Are the previous DT albums any easier and equally seven-y?



Awake has a few 7 string tunes on it that are fun to play like Lie, the Mirror, and Caught In A Web. There's also the Dance of Eternity


----------



## Pericles (Mar 12, 2006)

It may be hard to come by, but I suggest trying to play "Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within" (as many of you know from Meshuggah)

One of my favorite albums of all time, it's a great 7 string album by a great player. The tuning for it is Bb standard


----------



## maskofduality (Mar 13, 2006)

telecaster90 said:


> Awake has a few 7 string tunes on it that are fun to play like Lie, the Mirror, and Caught In A Web. There's also the Dance of Eternity


 i was under the impression that the Dance of Eternity was done on a six.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 28, 2006)

You can play a lot of slipknot on a 7 without too much fuss Also chevelle


----------



## No ConeSS (Apr 10, 2006)

I forgot that the most recent Sonata Arctica cd "Reckoning Night" has some 7 string stuff on it. It has been a while since I have listened to that cd, but I remember reading that guitarist Jani Liimatainen picked up an Ibanez 7 for the recording of that disc. 

Now that I have my first 7, I'm going to go back and listen to that disc and try to figure out some of that stuff, sans solos (I'm not that good).


----------



## No ConeSS (Apr 12, 2006)

Another one I forgot about is Circus Maximus' "The First Chapter". Great debut album, in a SymX vein. Very cool! I couldn't find any written info on the band's site, but I finally caught a glimpse of a photo, and sure enough, its a Ibby 7.


----------



## Adam (Apr 28, 2006)

Try Rusty Cooleys War of the Angels or Under the Influence there kind of easy to play, it took me 2 weeks each to learn those though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 3, 2006)

Carcass can be modified onto the 7string, as they were just 6strings tuned to B, in fact any detuned song like that'll work.

other than that, "God of Emptiness" or "Where the Slime Live" by morbid angel. Interesting chords, diads and triads, and 7stringagae by teh master!

Also old meshuggah stuff (Destroy Erase Improve/Chaosphere) were on 7's if i am right. 

Heck, there's a fair few bands, but playing your six string stuff ona seven is good practice as well!


----------



## Jesse (May 5, 2006)

Battle-axe said:


> Reflux
> Meshuggah



man I saw reflux in Calgary last year and they where so fucking good! their guitarist can really rip!


----------



## No ConeSS (May 8, 2006)

New Lacuna Coil album seems to be 7 strung. Saw the video and sure enough, he's playing a 7. Their guitar work seems to be nothing complicated, so probably a good start for 7 string stuff.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2006)

I pretty much learned by playing FF, Switched, and Taproot(some). I wish I was good enough to play Unearth.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 17, 2006)

There's also:

Ion Dissonance
Kryoburn
some Dragonforce
Nile
and I think Biomechanical plays sevens.

Oh yeah, and you could always learn some End Theory and Division.


----------



## Jeebo (Jun 3, 2006)

maybe even some Unearth...even though alot of the riffs are very thrashy and basic they're extremely catchy imo


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 23, 2006)

Liquid Tension Experiment
Steve Vai


----------



## Blexican (Jul 1, 2006)

You could always try some Mushroomhead. Their stuff off of XIII is all done with 7's, tuned Bb standard. Mnemic uses B tuning, so they're an option as well. There's some stuff by Hypocrisy that could be done on a 7, as I seem to remember a lot of their stuff is in B standard and Virus is in Bb. God Dethroned is another band that uses B standard tuning, as far as I can remember. And Bloodbath and Dismember use B standard, too. 

A wicked good song to learn that's relatively simple is by Bloodbath, and it's called, "Eaten." It's in drop A.

Rock on dudes!


----------



## teelguitars (Jul 1, 2006)

FEAR FACTORY: REPLICA
Easy to play and just plain badass!


----------



## Xexxhoshi (Jul 3, 2006)

I dunno if anyone's mentioned them yet, but Soilwork is pretty good to learn as they use 7 strings. As long as you stay away from Stabbing the Drama and Figure Number Five though. Predator's Portrait for the win.


----------



## nhersom (Aug 17, 2006)

+1 for ion dissonance


----------



## includao (Aug 19, 2006)

+10 for ION DISSONANCE


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 23, 2006)

My favorite band, Epica (from the Netherlands), tunes to B (one of the guitarists plays 7 strings exclusively) on their newer album "Consign to Oblivion". The songs aren't incredibly complex and there are no solos, but there are very catchy rhythms which make their songs fun to play along with. Also, Evergrey's new album "Monday Morning Apocalypse" has some songs that are tuned down to A.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 25, 2006)

anything fear factory or korn. not all that hard, but always fun too play and add your own things too.


----------



## Michael (Sep 25, 2006)

Not sure if it's been said yet, but "Decency Defied" by Cannibal Corspe has some of the best riffs in it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 25, 2006)

Carcass, Sonata Arctica, Morbid Angel


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 29, 2006)

Invisible Wounds - FEAR FACTORY


----------



## Rich (Oct 2, 2006)

Battlelore: "Sword's Song" and "Third Age of the Sun" albums both seem to be in B standard tuning, real easy to play also.


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nik said:


> Yeah, I forgot about them, but yeah. Anything off of Passion and Warfare. And if you have a pedal with a pitch-shift option or a digitech whammy, I'd reccommend going for Satch's "Searching". Very awesome song indeed



Satch plays Searching on a Red Ibanez JS 7 string on the G3 Tokyo DVD.



telecaster90 said:


> Joe Satriani-Hands in the Air



I've read that Satch plays this one on a b tuned Baritone. I play it on my 7 string though.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 5, 2006)

I've seen several reference to Satriani but no one refered to the song "Mind Storm" on the album "Strange beautiful music".

Very cool song IMO. One of the song that got me on a 7 (first song i actually learned... - the wicked solo, of course  )



Edit : There's some Deftones too!


----------



## Shaman (Dec 5, 2006)

Carcass - Heartwork
Carcass - Swansong ( is also a great album IMO. Fun as hell to play )
Emperor - Prometheus....
Fear Factory - Obsolete
Ayreon - The Human Equation

Those albums have some great low-B action going on.



strychnine said:


> the heartwork album is also tuned to the B standard.
> it would figure as seeing the main influence in thoose albums is the same guy.
> 
> 
> /smile



I think that Bill Steer was a bigger influence on how the album turned out. His artistic vision was the main driving force in Carcass. Yes, Amott wrote a couple of songs too, but Bill was El Presidente so to say.


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 5, 2006)

playstopause said:


> I've seen several reference to Satriani but no one refered to the song "Mind Storm" on the album "Strange beautiful music".
> 
> Very cool song IMO. One of the song that got me on a 7 (first song i actually learned... - the wicked solo, of course  )
> 
> ...



Mind Storm and of course.... Seven String from Strange Beautiful Music.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 5, 2006)

^  


(still prefer "Mind Storm" by far tough)


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 7, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Edit : There's some Deftones too!



Did anyone see The Deftones on Late Night with Conan O'Brien the other night? I was trying to see if Stephen Carpenter was playing his 7 string. The cameraman wasn't showing his guitar much. I do know Chino was playing 6 string.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 7, 2006)

^

Shit! I wasn't aware they'd be on the show.
How was it? What song they played?


----------



## whatthe17 (Dec 7, 2006)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Shit! I wasn't aware they'd be on the show.
> How was it? What song they played?



Excellent of course! They played Hole In The Earth. 
Maybe someone will put it up on YouTube soon hopefully.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 7, 2006)

^

I'll wish for that.
Chances are pretty good. Everything gets dumped on Youtube these days... 
I wouldn't be surprised finding a video of myself doing some weird stuff without being aware of it


----------



## drshock (Dec 7, 2006)

You could start out learning some korn jsut to get used to the extended range. I mean it's really easy but it might help you get started.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone knows wich of the Sevendust songs are in B standard?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Anyone knows wich of the Sevendust songs are in B standard?



Zero. Nearly all of their songs are in B-F#-B-E-G#-C# tuning. They have a couple in Bb and A, but nearly all are in Drop B. I know for sure they don't use B standard.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn.

Don't feel like changing my tuning at all.
How can it be played well on a 7?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Damn.
> 
> Don't feel like changing my tuning at all.
> How can it be played well on a 7?



Most of the songs I'm sure you could play in B standard. But there will be some instances when it might be awkward or theres certain open notes/harmonics that you won't be able to nail in B standard. For the most part you should be fine as most of their music is octaves, powerchords, single notes, etc.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Zim.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2006)

I just picked up the last Lynch Mob CD... George tunes to B standard across that whole disc. \m/


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2006)

^

How is it?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2006)

i think its badass personally. they also have the live version of it for the same price that comes with a DVD.. i wanted the studio version first. Paris Is Burning, Kiss Of Death, Tooth & Nail, She's Evil But She's Mine, all in B \m/


----------



## playstopause (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow... I heard enough. Now i need that cd.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 11, 2006)

What about Carcass? 

The stuff off "Heartwork" is pretty easy 

Okay, and what can you learn from this kiddies?! 

ALWAYS READ THE THREAD BEFORE POSTING! :S


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

any vai


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 4, 2011)

within the ruins. tuned to drop G#


----------



## Skirvin (Jan 5, 2011)

+1 Carcass, Sonata Arctica


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Still helpful for those that want it. Might as well add.


----------



## BigB (Jan 8, 2011)

some Suicide silence


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 10, 2011)

RON JARZOMBEK
I think he has done some 7 string stuff. Why else would he build a 7 string guitar?
Also, look at Chris Broderick's stuff. He plays 7s.
OH! And Michael Romeo from Symphony X.

You may wanna look for Tosin Abasi. Good luck on finding his 7 string work though. He's known for playing an 8 string.

I think I sprained my wrist trying to play some Rusty Cooley once...
What's funny is Paul Gilbert has those long arse fingers but he plays 6 strings. He looks like he'd play extended range.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 10, 2011)

dude this thread went from 2006 to 2011. hahaha. all this time he was locked away with his dead thread buddies never giving up faith that he would one day be brought back to the spot light of ss.org. In a week or so from now when he returns to his old thread buddies he will slap them in the face with his dick and say "i told all you bitches that id be back on top some day! say good night to the bad guy....er.. bad thread!!" 

i guess since its back i might as well add a usless suggestion. i play slipknot and disturbed on my 7, i just play a couple of keys off. nothing like jammin out left behind in a drop a tunning.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 1, 2011)

Trivium (the Shogun album)
Unearth (most of their stuff, some uses 8 strings)
Scar Symmetry (i'd say the Holographic Universe album, some tricky soloing though)
and depending on your taste, maybe some Whitechapel or Suicide Silence.


----------



## fredw138 (Feb 22, 2011)

Shawn said:


> Especially albums such as "Home" and "Animosity". Denial, Trust and Deadset just to name a few are great songs to play.
> 
> Morbid Angel is another great band. Songs such as World Of Shit, Blood On My Hands, God Of Emptiness, Dominate, Where The Slime Live, and pretty much everything off Domination.



This post was long ago, I know, but are there any good tabs for "World of Shit." I can't seem to find any. I can figure out some of the riffs, but I'm pretty bad at playing anything atonal by ear, so I'd like to be able to check what I am doing.


----------



## iddqd (Feb 22, 2011)

How about 
- Chimp Spanner (first cd + some songs on at the dreams edge are on 7 strings)
- Mnemic
- Entrosolet / Bleeding Skies
- Keith Merrow
- Textures
- Tesseract


----------



## mdebo (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are just starting out, a lot of easy but fun to play songs you could learn are some older Korn...easy to play and teach good techniques for just starting out on 7 string. Hope that helps ;p


----------



## BURNTHEPRIEST94 (Mar 19, 2012)

whitechapel


----------



## PortalNathrakh (Mar 19, 2012)

It's not technically on a 7, but if you're willing to tune your 7 down a full step to A standard, you could play "Eaten" by Bloodbath.

EDIT: Also, "Iskander D'hul Karnon" by Nile is on a 7, tuned to drop A, and it's got one of the greatest openings ever.


----------

